# برنامج : FM-CO2 Calculator 2015 - V 2



## chiheb.sboui (5 أبريل 2015)

خصائص البرنامج :
1- حسابات غاز الـ FM-200 و CO2 لإخماد الحريق حسب مرجع NFPA
2- محمول و لا يحتاج للتنصيب
3- يعمل على جميع أنظمة الويندوز
4- الثمن : مجاني مقابل دعوة صالحة

أرجو تنبيهي في حالة وجود خطأ

تنزيل البرنامج :
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8ai8misb4t91739/FM-CO2_Calculator_2015_-_V_2.exe


----------



## مهندس احمد المير (5 أبريل 2015)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## EL3SSAL (16 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## The MysTeRiOuS (18 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد عطا (4 يونيو 2015)

جزيت خيرا .............


----------

